# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Free Studio

## tancja

*Название:* Free Studio 4.3.6.78
*Операционная система:* Windows 2000/2003/XP/Vista/7
*Разработчик:* DVDVideoSoft Ltd
*Год:* 2010
*Лекарство:* не требуется
*Язык (интерфейса):* Мультиязычный(русский есть)
*Размер* 30.04 MB

*Описание:* Free Studio - это пакет, объединяющий 23 программы, предназначенных для работы с dvd, аудио- и видеофайлами!

*Возможности:*
Работа с YouTube
конвертация видео- и аудиофайлов
запись и прожиг дисков
видео- и аудиоредакторы:

turbo.to

----------

